# Website C&C Please



## acparsons (May 16, 2014)

Hello All,

   I have my first exhibition starting today. Wish me luck. There are some very cool people on this board that are extremely knowledgeable.  I'd like some constructive C&C on my website, before I direct people to it. Comments will be greatly appreciated. 
machiavelliar


----------



## Designer (May 17, 2014)

Good luck!

Website seems fine to me.


----------



## acparsons (May 17, 2014)

Thank you and thank you!


----------



## VanessaisSleeping (May 17, 2014)

Looks good, nice and clean! Couple little points, under More: Documentary, homeless is missing the 'e', and on the food tab, you still have the "I'm a title. Click here to edit me" bit coming up.


Good luck!


----------



## acparsons (May 17, 2014)

VanessaisSleeping said:


> Looks good, nice and clean! Couple little points, under More: Documentary, homeless is missing the 'e', and on the food tab, you still have the "I'm a title. Click here to edit me" bit coming up.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you! The opening part went very well. Quite a different experience than just posting photos online.


----------

